# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  سوال در موردGWT

## mojallal68

با سلام خدمت دوستان بزرگوار.
من  GWT  رو تازه شروع کردم و با دیدن چندتا مثال و نوشتن اون، به طور خیلی کلی متوجه این ابزار گوگل شدم.
فقط چندتا سوال برای من هنوز مبهمه که خواهشمندم از دوستان که در مورد این ۳پارامتری که در ادامه می نویسم راهنمایی کامل به من کنند 

۱/ در مورد نسخه های مختلف GWT و اینکه نسخه های مختلفش چه تفاوت هایی با هم دارند.
۲/ در مورد Plug-in  هایی که در GWT استفاده میشه.
۳/ در مورد Component های  GWT

----------

